# Fluval C4 vs Aqueon 55/75 vs Aqueon 50



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm setting up a new 60Gal soon and I need to get new filters for it. I will probably build a sump with my spare 20Gal long after I get the 60Gal set up. 

I'm looking at get 2 new HOB filters and can't decide between these 3. Any advice would be appreciated.

The goal is to get a 10X turn over per hour because as lohachata pointed out, I have a fairly large bio load. 2x 5" Black Moor goldfish, 7x 2" Zebra Danios, 1x 4" Common Pleco, 2x 1.5" Otocinclus, and 2x African Dwarf frogs.

I will also be using a 2.5 liter fluidized bio filter with 2 liters of Kaldnes K1 media. Something a lot like this.

Here's the stats on the filters. One thing to consider is price and availability of carts/pads. My LFS doesn't have anything for Fluval HOB filters.

*Fluval C4*
Flow rate- 264GPH (x2= 528GPH)
Price- $43 

*Aqueon 55/75*
Flow rate- 400GPH (x2= 800GPH)
Price- $40

*Aqueon 50*
Flow rate- 250GPH (x2= 500GPH)
Price- $27

My biggest concern is with quality, I have a Fluval C3 and I love it. I've never used any Aqueon products so I'm still unsure of the brand.

Again, thanks for any advice/ suggestions.


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

I just bought a Fluval C3 for my 29 gal. it has not arrived yet it is still in transit. i have not used any Aqueon stuff. Mainly Marineland and Hagen (AquaClear) i have an AC 70 on my 30gal along with a Penquin 330.

When i decided on a new filter for the 29 i got the Fluval C3 because they are made by Hagen along with the AquaClear. and after good service from the AC i decided on the Fluval mainly because of the same maker and the fact that it seems like an updated version of the aquaclear, just easier to service because the foam pad can be removed without having to take everything out of the box.

Amazon dot com has the Fluval C4's for $42.68 with free shipping.
http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-14003-F...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1337307386&sr=1-1


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

Chrispixx said:


> I just bought a Fluval C3 for my 29 gal. it has not arrived yet it is still in transit. i have not used any Aqueon stuff. Mainly Marineland and Hagen (AquaClear) i have an AC 70 on my 30gal along with a Penquin 330.
> 
> When i decided on a new filter for the 29 i got the Fluval C3 because they are made by Hagen along with the AquaClear. and after good service from the AC i decided on the Fluval mainly because of the same maker and the fact that it seems like an updated version of the aquaclear, just easier to service because the foam pad can be removed without having to take everything out of the box.
> 
> ...


I'm actually thinking about just getting a couple of Aquaclear 70s. I like the fact that they are made by Hagen, and media is somewhat cheap.

You're going to like your C3. They are really nice filters.
Easy to take apart and clean. But you have to buy all the media online because Pet co/smart doesn't sell it.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The new aqueons are much quieter with less evaporation, but I am still fond of my old Emperor 400s. You can put more media in them. A filter w/o cartridges like a aquaclear or a canister should save some money in the long run. I tend to "mix and match" filters as an issue that stops one (say java fern in the intake or not restarting after a power flicker) is likely to take out both identical filters.


----------



## adamxatomic (Oct 6, 2011)

emc7 said:


> The new aqueons are much quieter with less evaporation, but I am still fond of my old Emperor 400s. You can put more media in them. A filter w/o cartridges like a aquaclear or a canister should save some money in the long run. I tend to "mix and match" filters as an issue that stops one (say java fern in the intake or not restarting after a power flicker) is likely to take out both identical filters.


I like the idea of redundancy. In my 20gal divided Betta tank I have 2 Marina S20s and 2 Aquatop 100W heaters. (I will never buy Marina again.)

These HOB filters will be temporary (6 mos max) until I can turn the 20gal long into a sump. But I can't do that until the fish in there get put in the 60gal.

I take a look at the Emperor filters. But my decision is based off of how easy the media is to obtain. I don't want to have to order media every month like I'm doing now.


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

Fluval c4 is better imo.

It got trickle chamber so its sort of like a mini wet/dry filter. I love my fluval c3 for my 20g. Works like a BEAST!!!!


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

adamxatomic said:


> You're going to like your C3. They are really nice filters. Easy to take apart and clean. *But you have to buy all the media online because Pet co/smart doesn't sell it.*


 Pet supplies Plus carries the Fluval C3/C4 filters and media. But that would only help if you have them near you.

Media should last a long time. The sponges i only rinse in used tank water, and until they are near falling apart they don't get replaced. The bio-stones should never be replaced. 

I rarely use carbon so there is usually some other bio media in the filter where the carbon would be. In the event i do use carbon i think i am set for a long awhile, because i scored a 100lb bag at a company that makes it, when i was making a delivery one day. the bag was ripped and i asked the guy about it and he said go ahead and take it.


----------

